# How do the pro's do it



## mcleanraptor (Jan 28, 2009)

I met a pro dot shooter the other day at a local shoot and started picking his brain. He holds with a deep and low anchor which in turn causes his peep to be real high. My question, is this the secret to holding steady and rock solid or is it personal preference and is this good for dots and 3D?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

it's all about what is repeatable. A lower anchor also sets your pin higher on your sight so you can get more distance which helps when shooting 70 and 90 meters in FITA matches.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

My anchor is under my chin,slightly off to the side.That allows for a tall peep,also allows me to have a straighter alignment across my shoulders.I found it helps my back tension by locking in at a given length,and holding pressure alot better than if I were higher on the side of my face.I shoot a shorter draw length than I would if I had the anchor up along the side of my face.I can draw,hold set my chin down on the knuckles at the same point every time.The draw will only go so far to the stop assuring me that there is no movement or any out of alignment.After proper pressure is set, its just a mater of centering the dot, and setting my thumb on the trigger, and pull slightly till the release goes off.As the previous poster said ,repeatability is the key.This has been the easiest way for myself to do it.And it does help with the longer distances outside on the field courses too when I switch to outdoors.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Not saying its for everyone but its just the easiest for me.Whatever is comfortable for your style thats repeatable.


----------



## mcleanraptor (Jan 28, 2009)

All of you guys have tried different styles that were comfortable and repeatable, but wasn't working or consistent, so you changed a little something. What's the biggest thing that helped you take your game to the next level.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that my pre load was the best thing for me.When you draw back and anchor,how much pressure are you using to maintain the hold?I give it a little more,like I am in the middle of my back tension allready.I draw to the stop,then pre load my shot before I anchor,after I settle the dot on the X ring, it doesnt take much to finish the shot because I allready did half of the tension before I anchored.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

I have the same thing going on, when shooting dots, one time round will hit at 1 o'clock in the X, the next round is at 7 o'clock. I need a more consistant anchor also


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I love the way Dave cousins anchors his string... He usually holds it against the opposite side of his nose... Very strange anchor point, but it keeps me from shooting to the right...


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

blueglide1 said:


> I think that my pre load was the best thing for me.When you draw back and anchor,how much pressure are you using to maintain the hold?I give it a little more,like I am in the middle of my back tension allready.I draw to the stop,then pre load my shot before I anchor,after I settle the dot on the X ring, it doesnt take much to finish the shot because I allready did half of the tension before I anchored.


Exactly. I tell my shooting buddies that its "setting up the shot". That tension from front to back also slows the pin down.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Takeum said:


> I love the way Dave cousins anchors his string... He usually holds it against the opposite side of his nose... Very strange anchor point, but it keeps me from shooting to the right...


I do the same thing. I am not sure why but I have always had the string cross over the left side of my nose.


----------

